# Hatchling to a few years old: Aldabra or Galapagos Tortoise



## hmmca (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi,

Looking for a hatchling to a 3 to 5 year old Aldabra or Galapagos tortoise.

Thanks


----------



## bigred (Apr 18, 2014)

hmmca said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for a hatchling to a 3 to 5 year old Aldabra or Galapagos tortoise.
> 
> Thanks


 
If I were you I would contact ALDABRAMAN who is a member of this forum. If I were looking for an Aldabra hatchling he would be my first choice to buy from


----------



## hmmca (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks, that was my thought as well. We will see what happens


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 2, 2014)

hmcca, If you are still interested e-mail or call!


----------

